# Canadian Online Guitar Stores...



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I am really curious as to why bigger stores like Long and McQuade and Steve's Music have not started selling online yet. The only places that sell online in Canada that I know of are...

Axe Music:
www.axemusic.com

Northshore Music:
www.northshoremusic.on.ca


Does anyone know of any more?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just bought an amp from Guitar Town this morning, though not online he does have online shopping.

http://www.gtrtown.com/store/home.php


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a great site, thanks. Anymore?


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

www.bellonesmusic.com


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

bellones seems expensive to me.

here's one: http://www.songbirdmusic.com/


----------



## Element (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.guitarworksonline.com


----------



## Strung1 (Feb 6, 2006)

www.jsdguitarshack.com

Thats who I got my custon Tokai Love Rock from. And Taken, he's in Thunder Bay too.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks alot guys, these are all great places!


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there a good place that sells pickups?


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

I know this thread goes way back but I stumbled across a site yesterday while I was looking for a Peavey amp.
Almost like being in the States and they actually have stuff in stock

http://www.lamusic.ca/


----------



## toka (Mar 12, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> I know this thread goes way back but I stumbled across a site yesterday while I was looking for a Peavey amp.
> Almost like being in the States and they actually have stuff in stock
> 
> http://www.lamusic.ca/


that's an awesome site.


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought so too. However, if you do a Google search for Canadian online music stores it won't come up. 

I had been looking for online stores in Canada over the past year because I wanted to get a JV Strat and L&M never had anything in stock. I ended up getting my guitar from the States.

Then yesterday I find this place and they have one in stock.

Figures.


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> bellones seems expensive to me.
> 
> here's one: http://www.songbirdmusic.com/



belones has some good prices on used stuff sometimes.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Songbird are a bunch of luddites - well, at least the Toronto store is. They never update their side of the website. There's 5x as many interesting things in store that never see the Internet. Figures though since the last time I was in there last month, they were still using CARBON PAPER. They've got tons of vintage stock but I didn't think their inventory and sales systems had to be vintage too


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

theelectic said:


> Songbird are a bunch of luddites - well, at least the Toronto store is. They never update their side of the website.


The worst site is Steve's. Google it and take a look.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

One of the thing that I've noticed (and somewhat bugs me) about a lot of Canadian online stores is that they don't put the prices of their guitars and instruments (or not all of them) on their sites. 

Most US sites you go to, will post their prices and sales etc. If you call or email them, you'll often get a better price than what's listed on their sites but at least it give you an idea of what you're looking at in order to buy whatever you are looking for.

I agree with you Robert1950, Steve's is really bad.


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

*Why are people buying guitars online?*

There's a lot of people who buy guitars online without testing them. I never understood why someone will drop hundreds or even thousands of dollars on something as personal as a guitar before they even try it. I'm not putting anyone down, i'm just curious to know why, maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hinrich said:


> There's a lot of people who buy guitars online without testing them. I never understood why someone will drop hundreds or even thousands of dollars on something as personal as a guitar before they even try it. I'm not putting anyone down, i'm just curious to know why, maybe I'm missing something?


Well, first of all, let's start with beginners. For them it doesn't matter for the most part because it is probably their first guitar and they wouldn't know how to check it out anyway. And if they can get what they want at a better price then why not?

Second, all of the large US online guitar shops have a return policy. Try it for a month and if you don't like it then return it and try something else. Pretty nice.

Third, in my case, I couldn't get what I wanted at a price that I liked from the local shops. So I bought from someone I trusted online and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Couple nice sites i never seen here before 

here are a couple i check often 

http://tundramusic.com/

http://www.capsulemusic.com/

http://12fret.com/

This site is not so much for guitars for computer recording they are pretty much the only place around that I am aware of dedicated to it since I seen the threads on how many record here maybe this will be handy for a few.

http://savedbytechnology.com/


----------



## StankFloyd (Mar 13, 2006)

Hinrich: I do agree fully with cbh - in addition and in my case it's all about availability. you can not always find what you want locally. online is a definate crapshoot - but it does work out often enough. Plus, you can always put it back up for sale - someone will love the guitar eventually.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

mrdylan said:


> Couple nice sites i never seen here before.


beat me to the punch w/ ALL of these.
personally, i'm kinda happy that songbird are luddites. purchased a very early kendrick bassman that sat around for months for a very decent price.
here's a few more:

http://www.theguitarshop.ca
http://www.retrotownmusic.com

and this rather disappointing site that seems to just link to the manufacturers site:

http://www.theartsmusicstore.com

but they have some cool stuff.


----------

